# Completed my first wood mallet



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

I just wanted to show my first mallet that I have completed. The handle is made from a piece of pine I had laying around that I shaped with a plane, router and sander.
The head is made from some wood I kept from old posts when I had the boundary fence renewed about two or three years ago. I removed all the nails and then ran it through my small planer/thicknesser and I was happy with the outcome and how good the wood was.

The dark wood on the outside of the mallet head is red gum from an old fence post. I'm not sure what the lighter wood is. All I know is it was an old fence post as well.

I was playing with the router profiles a bit when I did the handle and used a large round-over bit. I cut some shallow plugs of red gum with a hole punch and drill three recesses in each side of the handle. I glued in the plugs and sanded them flush with the handle sides.

The screw in the center is two 6mm screws with a steel tube mounted in the handle and threaded. Almost like a Chicago screw.
The handle is fitted into the head with wood glue, silver screws fitted and wedges installed.

All was finish sanded, oiled and waxed.

I did split the handle near the head when I drove the wedge in and had to drill and fill the crack:moil::crying:

I'm happy with the result and have wanted to make a mallet for a while. It will probably become a "shelf queen" for the moment. It is quite light in the hand, surprisingly.

Thanks to those on the net that gave me the inspiration to build this.

You can see some of my other projects in my album: https://www.routerforums.com/members/old_tom-albums.html


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy w/ your results I'd be ecstatic to take that off of your hands...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking mallet. Interesting handle design, was that your design or was that something you saw when you were researching for the project?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice work, loving the little details


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Stick486 said:


> I'm so happy w/ your results I'd be ecstatic to take that off of your hands...


Thanks Stick but this one stays with me!



MEBCWD said:


> Nice looking mallet. Interesting handle design, was that your design or was that something you saw when you were researching for the project?


Thanks Mike. The handle design was originally unintentional. The original handle girth felt "fat" in my hand so I was looking for ways to minimise it, but only a fairly small amount. So I though of this design, probably got the idea from seeing some fantasy hammers online. I cut a large dado using the saw table and rounded off. It felt good in the hand. I thought it was going to feel funny using the hammer the other way around, but it feels okay. 



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Really nice work, loving the little details


Thanks Rick. Yeah the handle looked bare and it needed some detail. Simple but effective.

Again thanks all. I did enjoy doing this one.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Nice...Unique...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice piece! Never seen a mallet anyting like that, and I also like the shape of the handle.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I like it - good job, Tom!

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick used the very word that I intended using, UNIQUE and beautifully made.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Red gum is not something we'd find in a fence post around here. It adds a nice contrast to the mallet, Tom. Is that a soft or hard wood?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The notched handle is a good idea even though it was unintended at the start. It will prevent slippage in your hand.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

TenGees said:


> Red gum is not something we'd find in a fence post around here. It adds a nice contrast to the mallet, Tom. Is that a soft or hard wood?


Hi Paul. You wouldn't find red gum being used in fence posts now, but in the mid part of the 1900's it was common here in Australia as it was plentiful. I'm just happy I kept them when the fence was renewed. I wasn't even into wood working then! Red Gum is a hard wood.



Cherryville Chuck said:


> The notched handle is a good idea even though it was unintended at the start. It will prevent slippage in your hand.


That was the intention Charles. :no: Okay, no it wasn't. I thought about that after I had actually cut the dado and held it in my hand. Unintended advantage.

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

We have a wood called Red Gum here in East Texas. It is an invasive species. It makes great big spikey balls (seed pods) that fall and get all over your yard and are not good to step on. It has from a brown to a red color. A friend of mine was laid off from the oil field and worked with his father in law remodeling. They had a job making a barn into a bunk house for guests. They used the Red Gum to cover walls and had a lot of end cuts left over and he gave them to me and I made a jewelry box for his wife. I also had a lot of it left over and made pens and they were quite nice. Dont know if it is the same species as in Australia but my Red Gum is pretty. The leaves are about 4 inches and have 5 fingers and are green but turn red in the fall.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

gdonham1 said:


> We have a wood called Red Gum here in East Texas. It is an invasive species. It makes great big spikey balls (seed pods) that fall and get all over your yard and are not good to step on. It has from a brown to a red color. A friend of mine was laid off from the oil field and worked with his father in law remodeling. They had a job making a barn into a bunk house for guests. They used the Red Gum to cover walls and had a lot of end cuts left over and he gave them to me and I made a jewelry box for his wife. I also had a lot of it left over and made pens and they were quite nice. Dont know if it is the same species as in Australia but my Red Gum is pretty. The leaves are about 4 inches and have 5 fingers and are green but turn red in the fall.


Hi Guy. I believe the Australian red gum is only found here in Australia. It is called river red gum and is a Eucalyptus species. I love the red colour of this wood, although it can be quite brittle at times.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job Tom, What may I ask is the metal fastener on each side of the head?

Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great job Tom, What may I ask is the metal fastener on each side of the head?
> 
> Herb


Herb this is what Tom said about it 

"The screw in the center is two 6mm screws with a steel tube mounted in the handle and threaded. Almost like a Chicago screw.
The handle is fitted into the head with wood glue, silver screws fitted and wedges installed."

Sounds like a great idea, I made a note to myself to remember this in case I need this idea in the future. I could have used this a few times if I would have known before. Guess I just wasn't thinking and went a different route.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice, great job!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Herb this is what Tom said about it
> 
> "The screw in the center is two 6mm screws with a steel tube mounted in the handle and threaded. Almost like a Chicago screw.
> The handle is fitted into the head with wood glue, silver screws fitted and wedges installed."
> ...


That is a great idea, Tell your friend "Thanks for the tip. I too will make note of that.

Herb


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Herb. I see Mike answered you. I thought I would give it a go and see how it turned out. I liked it and it will ensure the handle is secure.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very Noice....

I would be affraid to use it.....


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

jw2170 said:


> Very Noice....
> 
> I would be affraid to use it.....


Hi James. Haven't had the heart to give it it's first blow in anger yet!:no: Maybe I will just delay it a little more.


----------

